
3 Useful UX Workshops to Get Your Team on the Same Page - pasztord
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/ux-workshop/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=distro
======
marinacalado
These seem really interesting! As a Content Writer, I've been doing more and
more research around this topic, because it's so relevant to what I do.

